
France approves five billion euro emergency loan for Renault - finphil
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-06-france-billion-euro-emergency-loan.html
======
zoobab
Plus Renault just announced firing 15.000 workers:
[https://www.lesoir.be/303790/article/2020-05-29/renault-
anno...](https://www.lesoir.be/303790/article/2020-05-29/renault-annonce-pres-
de-15000-suppressions-demplois-dans-le-monde-limpact-en)

------
zoobab
5B for the car industry, 20M for the bike industry.

------
Qahlel
I wish I owned a business too big to fail.

